# Looking for a Capt to take three 23-27 Nov on a decent day



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

My boy is coming home from the Academy and his buddy will be home from the Citadel. I'm looking for a larger boat then I have, (23' Key West) to handle the forecast seas. Total 3 or 4 souls.

Trolling the edge or chunking targeted species is Blakfin. If the wx is good enough heading to the rigs for YFT is in the equation but not the plan with the weather. 

We can go any day 23-28 I pay all the gas/+ etc. 

Reply or PM - thx guys: I'm proud of these future officers and would really like to have a fun/safe trip.

V/R,
Stressless


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Now they have Friday at 4 to 6!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Rgr that Scott - looking at the week long and wondering "if"... 

The hardest part, Thursday is slated to be 1-2' // how much marital capitol do I expend on that proposal?


thx
Bob


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

We're leaving Thurdays or I'd be willing to take your group. Weather don't lookgood after then anyway. Sorry


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Thx bud, we tried today but one of the motors broke so we came back in from 4 miles... that was the our shot this holiday season. Maybe in December.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that stinks, wish ya would have made it out.


----------

